# Airfix 1/48 English Electric Canberra



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just to show all the parts....Model Making, Scale Models / Airfix 10101 English Electric Canberra B2/B20, doesn't that awfully bad does it?


----------



## badbear (Apr 24, 2009)

Not bad at all lucky i have the PR9 in the waiting to do stack but that will be sometime of as i am fighting with a russian bear at the mo proving a bit of a beast to fit together.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2009)

I hope that you're talking about the Tu-95 here!


----------

